# NYU summer transfer?



## Chaser (Mar 24, 2007)

Alright, I have another few ?s.  Does anyone have any experience transfer to NYU in the summer, or heard of such a thing.  Summer I is out of the question, but I think I could make Summer Session II happen.  I know I have by June 20th to get in my finaid stuff, so no worries there.  Yet I couldn't find what the application deadline is for the summer.  Anyone know the date?  If I can't get in this summer, not too much of a big deal...I would just like to get things in motion now that I know the direction I'm headed.  Thx 4 the help.

-Chaser


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 24, 2007)

That's tricky. I'm not sure if you CAN transfer in in the summer? Are you looking to transfer in as a regular full-time undergrad student, but start in the summer? I'd say your best bet is to give them a call.

Tisch Undergraduate Department


----------



## Chaser (Mar 24, 2007)

Right on 4 tha quick response Titanium.  I just checked their site, and looks like to be a Film Tischie, you have to start in the summer if you are a Transfer.  Called them, and they said the deadline is April 1st, 1 week, yikes!  I think I could get everything together, my only problem is  I won't be able to show my 3.75 GPA until end o May, since this is my first semester back.  I went to UofA before, but grades probably not up to par there(show about a 2.0).  Any advice anybody.  And thx again for the quick responses Titanium.

-Chaser


----------



## jdunn555 (Mar 24, 2007)

I transfered into Tisch film in the summer of 2005 from Syracuse.  I had to do the second session cause I didn't get my letter until really late. 

You have a choice of taking either the Sight and Sound Film class or Sight and Sound TV class.


----------

